# Magicshine with remote control, and alternatives



## adriano (Apr 26, 2007)

I need a new light for my evening rides in the woods, and it has to have a remote control for the handlebar (the lamp is situated down the fork, near the hub). 

I am tempted to go for the Magicshine MJ-816U2. But is that a good choice? Are there similarly potent (and similarly priced) alternatives that have a remote control? Any opinions, positive or negative, will be highly appreciated!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

You could do this with any of the Gloworm lamps but you would need an *extension wire for the battery ( *sold almost everywhere ) and you would have to mod the remote wire to make it much longer so it could reach the bars. Very odd place to mount the lamp though I must say.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I run one flood (lens cover), one spot on the bars. One spot on helmet. I can't imagine one light on the hub accept for night quail hunting. Cheap Chinese go with two, one quality light try the helmet before you do any wiring chore. IMO


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Prev

Next









From Xeccon!!!!!!!!!






Sogn 900, a dual LEDs light with Hi-power 2000 lumens, focus beam shot & heat dissipation surface design, and an extension switch for convenient using, it's the King for handlebar front light. 

You can also operate it with wireless remote control, different experience on biking. What you wait for, come and get the King with you, everyday is freshing.



Model: Sogn 900

LED: 2* Cree XM-L

Max Output: 2000 Lumens

Max Runtime: 2.5± hrs at 100% brightness

Reflector: Glossy / Orange peel aluminum reflector.

Material: Durable aircraft-grade aluminum

Surface treatment: Normal-anodized

Battery: 1 x 8.4v 7800mAh Samsung Battery Pack 

Waterproof: Accord to IPX-5 standard.

Weight without batteries: 160g

THIS SHOULD WORK!!


----------



## adriano (Apr 26, 2007)

By lowering the attachment point of your light it casts its beam on the ground at a much shallower angle. This results in a lighting pattern that better reveals contours and hidden bumps in the road.

(No, I am joking of course. In reality, I am out every night for quail hunting).


----------



## adriano (Apr 26, 2007)

The Sogn looks good, and the price (ca. 150$) is OK for me. But the remote cable seems a bit short for my needs. In principle I could rewire it, but that's going to be a pain. Any alternatives?


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

adriano said:


> The Sogn looks good, and the price (ca. 150$) is OK for me. But the remote cable seems a bit short for my needs. In principle I could rewire it, but that's going to be a pain. Any alternatives?


They are advertising that the remote is (wireless) on the new model unless I've missed something so it should work!!


----------



## adriano (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks. I am going through the websites, and it turns out that there is a Sogn900 and a Sogn700. The 700 is claimed to be brighter, which is a bit odd (and anyway these brightness claims should be taken with a grain of salt). Also, at least in the sites that I have visited, the new wireless version seems to be ca. 280-300$, which does seem a bit steep considering how far the LED prices have fallen. Any opinions?


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Your paying extra for the wireless technology. This is pretty well priced for that feature. At the end of the day don't let a few extra $$$ have you settle for less. If you can afford it,,, it will give exactly what you are looking for. If budget is too tight then go wired but as Cat mentioned you will have to mod. Cheers!!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I know this is pricey but Exposure has a really nice 3X light with wireless remote. I think quality will be a big step up with them as well, the light is called the Equinox I think. $385Canadian, so sub $350US. Found it at chainreactioncycles.com .


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

adriano said:


> By lowering the attachment point of your light it casts its beam on the ground at a much shallower angle. This results in a lighting pattern that better reveals contours and hidden bumps in the road.
> 
> (No, I am joking of course. In reality, I am out every night for quail hunting).


I have had people ask me why I prefer the night sections in various races. I said I key off the shadows and it helps, but you said it better. Good luck with your set up.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Go to MAGICSHINE-Products more models with remote control, MJ-872R and MJ-880R and new EAGLE F3 with "wireless" remote.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I just checked out those units pabcor,,,,,, Magicshine has stepped up their game again this year with those few new offerings. If the reliability is there, and they work as advertised Magicshine should have a homerun!! I'll have to look further into those products to better educate myself but looks very interesting.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow, that Magicshine Eagle F3 looks like a real beast!








I wonder how much it will be?


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Only potential issue I see right away,,, is with the lamp head sitting so high above the stem,,, how it would fair in a crash. I would like to see that powerhouse sitting lower in front of the stem as it looks like there is a fair bit of breakable plastic.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

varider said:


> Wow, that Magicshine Eagle F3 looks like a real beast!
> View attachment 930191
> 
> 
> I wonder how much it will be?


Interesting offerings from Magicshine. Poking around on one of the German websites I read and am lead to believe that it will be available around Oct. 21st. and be around $340 USD. I like that MS is upping the ante with wireless remote coupled with a mix of flood and spot optics. Even if you can't afford this lamp there is the new improved MJ-872R also with wireless remote using the XP-G2 emitters. Supposedly there is also an MJ-880R ( with XM-L2 / wireless remote ) for around $213 USD. Depending on how well these new wireless remote lamps work and how bright they are they could very well give the Gloworm products a run for the money.

The F3 looks a tad big but not an issue if it can produce the advertised 3000 lumen. The only other down side I can think of is how easily ( or not ) the remote is going to be able to mount to the average Joe's handle bar. Not everyone has the room near the grips to be able to circumnavigate something that big around the handlebars. Depends on your setup I suppose. For remotes to be useful "size" and "mounting solution" are major issues.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Neither can be trusted entirely German website Magicshine. A model such as MJ-862 said that was inside the XP-G2 LED and i saw wearing the XP-G. And the MSRP prices EAGLE F3 for example will be from 300USD really, depends on the dealer. When they get me, to Spain, in a few days i will know what led wearing inside and if remote control works well in all 3 models. 
In addition there will be some new versions of existing models, (EAGLE, 886..) and some more new.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> The F3 looks a tad big but not an issue if it can produce the advertised 3000 lumen. The only other down side I can think of is how easily ( or not ) the remote is going to be able to mount to the average Joe's handle bar. Not everyone has the room near the grips to be able to circumnavigate something that big around the handlebars. Depends on your setup I suppose. For remotes to be useful "size" and "mounting solution" are major issues.


That's one of the major downfall of most remotes. They are either too bulky either in width or in height and you can't mount them close enough to the grip. You then have to take your hand of the grip in order to activate it, which defeats the point. You should be able to reach it with your thumb or it's no good. It seems the manufacturers don't get this. I have an ancient Nightrider commuter special with a super small toggle switch remote that is practically the perfect design.

No one is going to mount the Magishine remote on the grip, that's for sure


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

F3 is a beast of a light. Jim availability? Price?


----------



## adriano (Apr 26, 2007)

Do you guys think it's possible to mount the eagle upside down? I mean below the stem. The idea would be, again, to have more relief illumination through a near horizontal beam.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, but like the EAGLE 600, the upper 2 leds cut the light beam by up to not disturb and 2 below open to the sides, to put it the other way around .. 
The stem must be long enough, the support can rotate but not tilted, so the stem depends on the angle ..


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

adriano said:


> Do you guys think it's possible to mount the eagle upside down? I mean below the stem. The idea would be, again, to have more relief illumination through a near horizontal beam.


Some of the wording on the product page makes me think that the lower led's are aimed at a more downward angle. If you turn it upside down the beam pattern might not be the same.

Also I think the quick release on the bottom of the light head would work better in the upright position. It looks like the front of the light is slid into the assembly and the back is pushed down to make it lock. It's just my guess.


----------



## ghostchili (Aug 26, 2012)

Any more updates on price/availability?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Gharddog03 said:


> F3 is a beast of a light. Jim availability? Price?


I agree that the F3 is a beast. In output, but also in size and weight for the light and the battery pack. I have MSRP as $239.90 USD. 
Mounting options are limited for this light. Over the stem is it and yes, it does stick up quite a bit. I don't have any on order but if you think there would be some demand I'd bring some in. For the samples I've seen the remote would only cycle through the modes (hi, med, low, strobe, off) I suggested that it needed to go up or down and it looks like they listened.
I do have the MJ-858 on the way. Should be here in a couple of weeks. Somewhere around $85 with a 4400mAh BAK 4 cell battery.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

MJ-880R left and EAGLE F3 right, photo orientation, automatic camera settings.
F3 shines 50% more than MJ-880R

The wireless remote controls of the two lights works really well. (from a distance of 5 meters)


----------



## ghostchili (Aug 26, 2012)

Action LED Lights said:


> I agree that the F3 is a beast. In output, but also in size and weight for the light and the battery pack. I have MSRP as $239.90 USD.
> Mounting options are limited for this light. Over the stem is it and yes, it does stick up quite a bit. I don't have any on order but if you think there would be some demand I'd bring some in. For the samples I've seen the remote would only cycle through the modes (hi, med, low, strobe, off) I suggested that it needed to go up or down and it looks like they listened.
> I do have the MJ-858 on the way. Should be here in a couple of weeks. Somewhere around $85 with a 4400mAh BAK 4 cell battery.


I am interested in the F3 but I don't want to be the test subject😉. Jim do you recommend anything else with the features this light has? I will be on single track and have the light on high most of the time I would guess.


----------



## MTBDDS (Oct 26, 2011)

I have the Magicshine MJ-816u2 for night riding. I have used it all the time (for past 2 years) and it has been great. Never had any durability problems even with crashes. It does great for single track or wide paths. Really no need to slow down when you have this light on. The only negative I've come across is the week mounting system. Because it is held on by the rubber O-Ring it tends to change position over rough terrain. I am sure this could be easily fixed with some double sided tape between your bar and the light or another simple solution.

Any input on the new Eagle-F3 in regards to the mounting? Is it improved over the old rubber O-Ring?


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Philippines03j said:


> Any input on the new Eagle-F3 in regards to the mounting? Is it improved over the old rubber O-Ring?


Scroll down this page, it shows the mount
MAGICSHINE


----------



## deagleone (Dec 4, 2014)

ghostchili said:


> I am interested in the F3 but I don't want to be the test subject. Jim do you recommend anything else with the features this light has? I will be on single track and have the light on high most of the time I would guess.


You don´t need 100% in Dual Beam with the F3 (but its nice to have it  ) the pic is a comparison with my B&M 60LM IXon "positioning light" (the brightest you can legally have on german Streets)









The Door in the Back is 90ft away...


----------



## MTBDDS (Oct 26, 2011)

varider said:


> Scroll down this page, it shows the mount
> MAGICSHINE


Thanks. I was more wondering if anyone has actually ridden with this mount and if it holds up to rough terrain and drops without excessive movement or changing position. It looks better but wanted to make sure the function is better also.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Philippines03j said:


> Thanks. I was more wondering if anyone has actually ridden with this mount and if it holds up to rough terrain and drops without excessive movement or changing position. It looks better but wanted to make sure the function is better also.


Oh sorry. Maybe pabcor will go for a ride and report back.


----------



## deagleone (Dec 4, 2014)

The mount with the two plastic bands feels like welded, i killed my derailleur hanger after a jump in rough terrain two days ago, the light is still in the same position.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

The magicshine site also shows it has a 4 pin battery connector, so I guess it's not directly compatible with other batteries. I wonder if they make an adapter.

MAGICSHINE

Tim


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Wombat said:


> The magicshine site also shows it has a 4 pin battery connector, so I guess it's not directly compatible with other batteries. I wonder if they make an adapter.
> 
> MAGICSHINE
> 
> Tim


Yeah I saw that too. I wonder why they did that. It reminds me of the extra connector that they have on RC car batteries. Those are for balancing the cells. It could also be that there are two 4 cell batteries running independently of each other. That would be odd though.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

```

```
Has anyone measured the F3 to know if it really is 3000 lumens as per the ANSI standard?

Or is it like a Chinese light where it says 3000 but is really 900?

Cygolite 1300s with the Extra large battery are on sale today for $200, which is the same price as the F3.

But the Cygolite is proven to be no BS.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Magicshine being like cheap Chinese eBay junk, really??? Very few places use that standard as the shear cost of the set up. 



As for being 3000 lumens, highly unlikely. Giving the 15% loss at optics as with most companies, they don't account for optics loss, so 2500 lumens is probably about actual otf.



Also its still way above that cygolight, which even the "better" Chinese lights like nite fighter, magicshine, etc will outperform.

I have a $40 (after cost of adding the triple emitters set up) that will ruin that cygolight


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the NiteFighter tip. I will look into that.

The MagicShine mount is probably not compatible with my iPhone mount in the same area.


----------



## adriano (Apr 26, 2007)

I have an Eagle since 1 year. It sure makes a helluva lotta light! I only have minor gripes: the concept of having low-beam and high-beam is great, but poorly implemented: the low beam is still too high and creates hazards for others. The battery-indicator LEDs on the top of the light are so strong that they blind the rider. I placed a piece of duct tape onto them, and they still shimmer through with plenty of light. But apart from that, it's a great lamp!


----------



## mentawais (Feb 16, 2005)

indebt said:


> Only potential issue I see right away,,, is with the lamp head sitting so high above the stem,,, how it would fair in a crash. I would like to see that powerhouse sitting lower in front of the stem as it looks like there is a fair bit of breakable plastic.


I own F3 I had many and many crash no worries you just need extra holder to the batery , F3 is very powerfull light and extra power batery too.


----------



## Camphill (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone know exactly which Cree led's are in the F3? Their sitr says XM-L2 but doesn't mention the bin, T6, U2, U3...? Anyone know?


----------

